# A que nos lleva en el futuro lo que hacemos?



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2009)

Observaron el video de los pingüinos voladores?

Amazing Flayer Penguins - Video

Quizás sea posible para ellos dentro de unos cuantos miles de años. Evolución.

Eso mismo paso con nosotros a lo largo de miles de decenios y ahora estamos aquí.
Para *reflexionar*: A que nos lleva en el futuro lo que hacemos?

Como para empezar, la contaminación que hay en el planeta se está haciendo mas fuerte cada dia. En el futuro se plantea "mudarse" a otros planetas para poder seguir subsistiendo.
Otro problemilla que se fuese a manifestar en el futuro es la sobrepoblación. Ya no hay lugares donde vivir. Hay que construir pero hacia arriba, mas o menos igual al mundo de la pelicula de "El Quinto Elemento".
Nuestra tecnologia... A que nos llevará? Que tanto podrá hacer en el futuro?... Se me pasan escenas en la cabeza de peliculas como "Matrix" o "Yo Robot"... Si se ponen a pensar,al ritmo que avanza la tecnologia, podemos esperar eso y más.

Eso no es todo, también están los malos gobiernos, la violencia, las guerras... eso sin contar la religión que tambien tiene que decir. En que va a evolucionar... Para bien?. Para mal?

Que nos espera la evolución?. A las geneneraciones que vienen. Que mas problemas nos van a afectar en el futuro. Cambiará la forma en que pensamos? Cuidarse los unos a los otros, no hacer el mal, poder vivir todos como una gran familia son disturbios, sin contaminar el medio en el que vivimos, haciendo lo unico que podemos hacer bien: Vivir.

Saludos.

PD: Son libres de expresarse, adelante.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Observaron el video de los pingüinos voladores?
> Quizás sea posible para ellos dentro de unos cuantos miles de años. Evolución.
> no tienen alas , son mas bien aletas, sin no hay motivos para que se vean forzados no lo haran, y menos semejante cambio, la evolucion mas factible actualmente es LA EXTINCION
> 
> ...



al final, sigo pensando que la solucion es fernandob + 100 jovncitas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2009)

ahhhh.

Me mate escribiendo y no vi la solución: fernandob + 100 jovncitas.

Solo una cosa, me das unas 10 jovencitas y me voy a Júpiter... Ya veremos quien repoblaciona mas rapido.

Un gran Saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

no problem, el mundo es grande, no necesitas ir a jupiter, con otro continente basta......y te doy mas de 10 jovencitas..........luego de pensarlo un rato creo que con 100 tendria muchos problemas  ops: .

es que una cosa es querer y otra es poder. ops:   ............


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 18, 2009)

Buena historia


----------



## electrodan (Jul 25, 2009)

Yo creo que ya está marcado el final. Si la historia no da un giro altamente inesperado, vamos "right next door to hell". Y si algunos lograran escapar de acá y vivir con soporte artificial en "otro planeta" (algo que no espero puedan hacer, si ni siquiera se atreven a ir a la luna desde hace tanto tiempo...), estoy seguro de que no va a ser nadie de nosotros.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Realmente podemos cambiar la manera de pensar que tenemos, realmente sentimos lo que le estamos haciendo al planeta?. De que sierve de que a solo unos cuentos les preocupe.

Somos tantas personas esn este planeta y nadie se organiza realmente para ponerse a debatir los caminos que se están tomando hacia el futuro.

De que nos va a servir ponerse a pensar una vez que el daño ya este hecho y no haya vuelta atras (Como siempre se hace...).

Seremos capaces de Evolucionar?... A que?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

si, es asi tacatomon.
no sirve de nada matarse si hay millones que les importa un pomo.
y sabes que es o peor ?
que cada uno se justifica.
cada quien pone sus motivos /excusas.

vos podes decir que esta mal matar a las ultimas ballenas, pero hay miles que dicen que :
es para comer
para mantener a su familia
sino otro igual lo haria
es mi trabajo tengo que ganarme el sueldo
hay muchas (aunque no sea verdad) .

en fin, somos millones, culturas distintas, y tantas cosas que .............................hacen la cosa muy dificil.

electrodan: 
creo que va a ser dificil para el mundo sacarse de encima a esta plaga, la poblacion humana podra diezmarse, quedar solo el 0,00000001 % de la poblacion, y esa baja poblacional supongamos que ocurra por que me tire un gas mortal luego de una cena    con las ventanas abiertas.
bueno, en ese caso la naturaleza tendra unso cuantos deceniso para rcuperarse, y el ser humano tambien lo hara volviendo a presionar sobre lso recursos.

creo que sera una especie de oscilacion asi, que para la tierra sera solo un pequeñisimo lapso de tiempo , al final..........ni idea que pasara.

ni idea.

para mi la solucion seria que todos tatmso de tener una cultura unica, onda buda , bajar el nivel de poblacion pero mejorando muestra forma de vida, o sea teniendo menos hijos no bajar la poblacion con guerras   .
respetando la vida, enseñar y aprender a respetar la vida , no solo la nuestra.
y reducir mucho la poblacion.
seguir al buda: mucho karma sutra para vivir felices y en armonia pero que la gotita de estaño caiga fuera del tarro, o que la fabrica este en oFF ......... para evitar ser un monton.

igual , nada depende de nosotros, somso parte de algo mas grande.

saludos che .

PD: no hay que preocuparse, es mucha merda que nos llenan la cabeza por TV.
el mundo es ...gigante.......hay lugares en todos lados donde hay familias que viven con mil miserias mientras que a unas cuadras otras familias viven felices y ni se enteran.
y cerca hay gente que vive cien veces mejor y nada, ni se preocupan, no existen esso problemas.
es educacioon , cultura,y hay de eso que nos lo menten por la TV. constantemente.
como lo de la gripe de el chancho.
la verdad que ..................
es un lio este mundo , y como se maneja.

hay que hacer algo.
1 o 2 dias por semana alquilar unas peliculas , comprar provisiones y con eso + una buena mina encerrarse en casa a desintoxicarse.
nada de noticias, solo las peliculas de 3T (Terror,  Tiros y Tetas).
mejor cerca de una playa , si se puede, o un bosque .

bueh.me via dormir.

saludos 2


----------



## electrodan (Jul 25, 2009)

Lo del virus H1N1 es real. No se sabe de donde salió, pero mentira no es. Eso lo tengo claro.
Y es cierto que la mayoría de personas solo piensa en sus problemas a corto plazo, y no le importa el futuro de la humanidad. Solo el día en el que ya no se pueda vivir en este planeta se van a percatar de eso. No creo que la especie humana sobreviva mucho mas tiempo.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 25, 2009)

se estan gastando los recursos de una manera vertiginosa y pronto no habra mas de estos.

pero eso no es lo "malo", lo malo es que en la busqueda de esos recursos afectamos  a la naturaleza en su manera de regenerarse , las consecuencias seran muy fuertes, quiza con la desparicion de gran parte de la humanidad EMHO.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

si, eso no lo dudo, es real lo de ese virus , y si se sabe de donde viene , es algo predecible, ya lo esperaban.
es natural.
todos los seres vivos y los virus MUTAN, es algo natural.
A lo que iba es que es algo "manejable" , algo que con buena voluntad y seriedad se maneja.
y sin embargo da la impresion que a nivel mundial estan haciendo algo raro.
muy raro.

se junto esto con lo de el lio de las bolsas de el mundo , que en verdad fue un problema bursatil de el mercado inmobiliario de EEUU pero que todo el mundo al parecer quiso prenderse de eso  (espero que el dia que yo tenga un problema con mi propiedad el resto de el planeta quiera ayudarme) .

y todo se vuelve confuso, cuando te pones a investigar y analizar con calma y seriamente ves todo raro y confuso, como una manipulacion rara.

un pais en alerta por una enfermedad que causa menos estragos que el tabaco , al cual dejan comercializar.
se recomienda el uso de barbijos pero no se consiguen, como si lso paises no tuviesen industria textil.
luego te enteras que los barbijos no son importantes mas que en ciertos casos.
el alcohol es la prevencion.
luego no lo es tanto.
no se consigue , pero algunso hacen negocios, y lso gobiernos que si dedican energias para "sus intereses" como ser cobrarte impuestos o manipular las elecciones, o cobrar retensiónes .
NO son capaces de regular el abastecimiento de alcohol.....en verdad ni sabes si sirve de algo .
ni ellos se ponen de acuerdo si es mejor cerrar las escuelas o no.

recomiendan que cuando viajas mantengas una distancia de un metro entre cada viajero o pasajero (omnibus o tren ) , pero cuando salis a la calle no ves mas vehiculos de transporte publico, ni ves mas trenes y te preguntas:
como haces para mantener 1 metro de distancia al viajar si hay la misma cantidad de vehiculos de transporte publico y la misma cantidad de pasajeros que antes ? me prestara la limusina la presidenta para ir al trabajo ?.

o te recomiendan que a la menor duda vayas a el hospital, pero si vas resulta que no han tomado ningun recaudo al respecto en dichos hospitales y se saturan, y cuando le preguntas a la doctora "que me recomienda si tengo sintomas " ?
me quedo en casa ?
o vengo a el hospital que es un lio tremendo.
te responde:
 *** no se que decirte.....hoy podes venir a la sala de espera sano y salir enfermo ***

el gobierno dice que compro mas de 1 millon de remedios pero si vos lo queres tenes que ir a comprarlo a la farmacia.
saben que hay que tratar a los enfermos de inmediato y te curas seguro , pero no te dan el remedio (que dicen que compraron un monton) de inmediato.

etc....etc........etc.......... 


y asi ves un mundo hipocrita y falso , que dice que se mueve para un lado pero lo hace para el otro.
que dice que se da cuenta de lo que ocurre y es muy grave , pero no hace nada al respecto .


no se muchachos.........si uno lo piensa o lo analiza con logica, con la mente sana, sin desconfiar...........ves todo muy raro.
hay gente que tiene malas intensiónes o es estupida.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

La gente que tala arboles, mata focas y demas... Es es"#!da. No cabe duda.

No les ha pasado que luego de tirar una botella de refresco o una envoltura de frituras, se sienten medio mal y les dan ganas de recogerla y tirarla donde es adecuado?.

Como se procede Fernandob?.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

nada tacatomon.
nada 

si tratas de no tirar las botellas o de ver que hacer con ellas o con las bolsas de plastico *y luego ves :* al caminar a la noche la cantidad de bolsas y envases que se tiran en una ciudad por noche ........nada.
ni vale la pena preocuparse.

lo que uno puede hacer tacatomon esta restringido a su entorno:
vivir feliz sin preocuparte, ayudar a quiene spodes, ser considerado , pero no hacerse la maquina.
si podes no tires las cosas que contaminen en la calle, las tiras en la bolsa de basura y crrees que iran a lugar adecuado.
te sobro pan ? o comida que podes darle a las palomas en la plaza, como ser polenta  (como yo hago), y bueno , en vez de tirarla a la basura la llevo a la plaza que tengo cerca y se la doy a las palomas.
ropa vieja? se la das a quien le pueda ser util.
si ves que hay productos que son porqueria tratas de no usarlos.

pero nada mas.

es inutil vivir pendiente y amargado.
cuida lo que este a tu alcance y listo, sabe que vos haces lo que esta a tu alcance.
no podes ni es util preocuparte por algo que no tiene limite ni remedio .

es tan......jodido hoy dia, ya lo puse en otros temas, la gente se vuelve histerica, paranoica, y luego de los años ..viejos de mier.......que culpan a todos de las cosas.
no hay que engancharse.

pensa que INEVITABLEMENTE cualquier ciudad genera no se cuantos miles de toneladas de residuos POR DIA.
vos podes tirarlo en la calle, o donde quieras dentro de la ciudad, si no lo tiras en el tacho , luego el barrendero lo levantara.
y toda la basura recolectada (miles de toneladas) iran a parar a un lugar determinado del que vos NO tenes influencia.
si la reciclan o si se la tiran en la cabeza a la gente de una villa no esta a tu alcance.

lo que si esta a tu alcance es tu familia y tus amigos, ser paciente y sabio.
y ya eso ......es una tarea inmensa.

un saludo


----------

